# Various kinds of fluke(flounder) bucktails/jigs



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

When I fished fluke on the Frances out of Pt Judith, RI yesterday, I took pictures of fluke bucktail/jigs of fishermen on the boat. It really show how popular fluke bucktail/jig in recent years.





































This two hook setup is for using whole small squid or long strip of bait









You can attach teasers you like to the jig.


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)




----------

